# Single or taken?



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Title.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

You and your topics.

Single. ;__;


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

Im single but Taken.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> You and your topics.
> 
> Single. ;__;


Ohmeandmytopics. ;D

@Sanji: Wtf is that suppose to mean. ._.'


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means he's dating himself. Or his hand for that matter.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Im single, but my heart belongs to one person only <3

@Thunder: Such an old joke :/


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then your single.
And wtf, pokemon is old, but people still like it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm taken, I guess 0:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but im taken since i only have eyes for one girl.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm taken, I guess 0:


I remember back in the day, you cut him out of your "Three TBTeers". And now...

You girls need to make up your mind (UN)


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm* an eye on* I*


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're

DAMMIT THUNDER BEAT ME TO IT ;-;


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shi-

:C


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Do I even have to say? XD X3


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a name, you know.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 16, 2010)

Single. :C


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Single. :C


:C

Well, hey maybe we'll have luck on E-Harmony.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olol.

Is being single that bad?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends. Why you're single.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying I was the one that fell for him first

Also, *censored.2.0* happens. But that was a little less than a year ago, not yesterday.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahhh?

You still got time.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i dont know it :/ and whats wrong by calling him by his screen name?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is less than: implying I was the one that fell for him first

So what's greater than: implying I was the one that fell for him first?

(cyc)


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(smirk2)


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say there was anything wrong, but I'm just saying he has a name.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2010)

Taken, *seriously*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am taken.

<333333


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_o


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're confusing.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you are. Your the one who-

nvm. Don't wanna start a flamewar. <_<


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUICK, FIX YOUR YOU'RE BEFORE SHE DOES.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried. All it says is "No matches. Go die alone in a hole."


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're*


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try okcupid 8D


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 16, 2010)

taken, for now.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> taken, *for now.*


Shouldn't you be hoping it would work out? =P


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 16, 2010)

I be single yo.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 16, 2010)

Single. D:


----------



## Pear (Apr 16, 2010)

Single baby. I like to keep my options open.  B)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 16, 2010)

SINGLE ;D


----------



## Conor (Apr 16, 2010)

Single (;


----------



## Numner (Apr 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never in the three tbteers


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah you were part of the TBT queers.


----------



## Numner (Apr 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(un)

That's a mature insult.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, Gnome.

Or, you Knome.

:-D


----------



## merinda! (Apr 16, 2010)

SINGLEASAPRINGLE.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/c2ZKKFc_cYg

I AM STILL SINGLE.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/c2ZKKFc_cYg
> 
> I AM STILL SINGLE.


XD

Good memories.


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

It's complicated.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

single, i dont feel any need to date, until i want to get married, if at all. it costs money and time. :S id rather just stick to do doing my own thing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> single, i dont feel any need to date, until i want to get married, if at all. it costs money and time. :S id rather just stick to do doing my own thing.


What do you mean it costs money? What, do you think you have to _buy_ a boyfriend/girlfriend? XD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Single... *wipes tear off eyes* lolol jk.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Single... *wipes tear off eyes* lolol jk.


LMFAO.

Lisa, we are too young to have bf/gf's. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you get married, you have to share your money, and if you have kids... enjoy not having any spare cash for yourself.  B)


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it costs money if you take them out for dinner and a movie.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyler hold up a minute.  It does _cost_ to have a boyfriend/girlfriend.  Most people who have one don't live with their parents.  What I am trying to say is, how are you going to provide for your girlfriend/boyfriend?  Sit on the damn street and cry wolf for money?  Hell no.  Now why don't you get that rooster out of your ass mouth and actually read before replying.

To answer this thread, I am not single.


----------



## lilypad (Apr 16, 2010)

single and ready to mingleee =P


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Taken.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 16, 2010)

Taken.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Taken.


your 13 years old, you shouldnt be taken.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 16, 2010)

Single and happy that way, I'm too young for a serious relationship anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't get laid and your seventeen!


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, actually you gotta take the girl out, buy her nice things, then when your married, you gotta pay for the house you have to support your family, you gotta pay for all the food, etc. i dont understand why your confused.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Single and happy that way, I'm too young for a serious relationship anyway.


see, this guy knows what hes talking about.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no need to be laid, i dont want to end up with a pregnant girl, and have money taken off my paycheque to help care for them, i also want to wait until im married. there is absolutely no reason so have sex before marriage.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just admitted you were thirteen years old.

Side note:  Quit triple posting.


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2010)

Lmfao this is the like...200th time this topic has been made. XD


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

Married


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're 100% correct.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir he did.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you'd buy a car without test driving it?


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this....although sometimes things just happen, I know a person who's gotten a girl pregnant, both their lives have gone down the tube.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sex is a stress releaser and it makes you feel good. Who doesn't want that.

Also, they made these new things called condoms and birth control.

I'm all for sex before marriage.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marriage isn't just about sex though. If you really love someone, It would be dumb to break up with them because they aren't "good in bed"


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed at this.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he even has a car.  His grammar is horrible which almost means that he is not even seventeen years old.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 16, 2010)

single. always have been


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't give a married person a marriage speech!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I do see your point. My opinion on this subject is based on a religious point of view...but let's not go there.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're like 12.. I wouldn't be talking


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who is talking?  I bet you have not have intercourse with somebody so how would you know?  You wouldn't know first off.


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of people have taken a vow of chastity, it's been done many times before...Although I personally don't want this, don't judge people who do.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.

1.You're not my mom, so don't give me advice.
2.Half of the people my age in my school are taken -_-


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Lisa....


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im almost 17 thank you very much.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know 4th graders that are taken. And almost everyone in my class is taken, or just broke p with their bf/gf.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you are.

John: It's obvious he's not that old.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will vouch for David, he really is nearly 17.


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a fourth grader though, I don't really think you should talk about the subject too much...or at all.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not in 4th grade. ._.


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David's 17?!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Good Lord, this topic got sidetracked quick.


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you're 11 so it's close enough =/


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He acts like he's 12, is what I was saying.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

-gets out deckchair and popcorn and watches-
:T


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at the number two.  I'm pretty sure kids in middle school don't have serious relationships.  If they do, they don't last that long.  Oh yeah HeartGold, if you have a relationship with a guy/girl it would be pretty funny!

>Heartgold  -  Mom, may I take this guy/girl out for dinner?
>Mom  -  Son, didn't I tell you that you need a job before taking a girl/guy out?
>Heartgold  -  But Mom!  I have to tell some lies at school that I really took this hot person out because if I don't then I am not popular.

Exactly what happens in middle school amiright?


----------



## kalinn (Apr 16, 2010)

sorry to like, be on topic. 
but im single.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's like 8 year olds in there.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elementary school, too. YOU GUYS SHOULD KNOW THESE THINGS. And the people in my class makeout, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm pretty sure it says in the guidelines that there is a specific age limit to use these boards.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there isn't. There is an age limit to have a profile, however.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to join TBT to get me banned, thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what I am guessing is that your a nine year old girl who is covering up her age and saying she is twelve years old?  Go join the Nickelodeon forums for sake.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get off, troll. We all know you're a troll. You joined because you're insecure about your own life, and deep down inside you're troubled about yourself, so therefor you must hide your face behind a computer and point out the flaws of others, in order to make yourself feel better.


----------



## muffun (Apr 16, 2010)

lolk@topic

I'm single right now.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol. I never said I was 12. I never even said my age in this thread... how do you know how old I am? I'm not nine, -_-


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

GET BACK ON DAMN TOPIC.
It doesn't matter if Lisa is 11,8 or whatever.
Age doesn't decide maturity.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't push your luck.
I do know who you are.
Keep flaming my friends and I'll give your identity away.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> GET BACK ON DAMN TOPIC.
> It doesn't matter if Lisa is 11,8 or whatever.
> Age doesn't decide maturity.


Oyus.

I'm single.. I think I already said that >_>


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you are, Lisa. XD


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap. PLOT TWIST.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

OFF TOPIC: sakura, nice TWEWY avvie by the way.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehe. What bout you? xD

inb4single.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ikr.
I'm not that kind of person, but if he pushes his luck... >_>
@Lisa: Of course I am. XD
/boyshavecooties


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 16, 2010)

Back on topic....

I`m taken.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Back on topic....
> 
> I`m taken.


You said that earlier.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

TDT: The Drama Tree.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> TDT: The Drama Tree.


Ofc.

BACK ON TOPIC PEOPLE.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> Mods and Admins, I swear this is the girl behind my account.


Totally immature of you to post my pic, bro.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, really. Back on topic. Clearly, this eight-year old Mama Luigi is just playing around for his own enjoyment.

And God Help You if you're older than that, trolling an animal crossing site.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Mama Luigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO (not you Sakura) YOU FREAKING LOSAA. Nice pic Sakura, lol..


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUN DA DA DA!

http://www.youtube.com/v/y8Kyi0WNg40&autoplay=1


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


testing a car, does not risk getting it pregnant and having the government take money out of your paycheque. or get some std that could potentially kill you.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those don't always work you know.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you use contraception.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other things can help too, such as spermicide, morning after pills, etc...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

WTF HAS THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO?!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2010)

Single. =T

But I prefer the term... swingle. >J


----------



## muffun (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> WTF HAS THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO?!


An example of every recent topic on TBT.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> WTF HAS THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO?!


A mature discussion on adult matter. Now leave, young one.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


condoms do not work, theyre a waste of money. if your gonna have sex, do it it without the condom, its not gonna help much,. any little hole, or rip, can get your girl pregnant. and im not sitting around "afraid" theres still the factor of wanting to save it for my wife.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just PM it to eachother instead of going off topic. AND HOW DOES EVERYONE THINK THEY KNOW HOW OLD I AM ALL OF A SUDDEN?!


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> WTF HAS THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO?!


A topic about having sex before marriage or choosing to stay abstinent.


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They cost


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because only people younger than 10 type in all caps LIEK DIS.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm older than 10. Nvm, you don't know how old I am.


----------



## muffun (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> condoms do not work, theyre a waste of money.


Glad to see you studied your Sex Ed notes.

*they're


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, lets playing a guessing game to work out your age.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Apr 16, 2010)

vasectomy

that is all


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

I've got say, I agree with David on this.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying that marriage is solely based on how good someone is at sex?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I've got say, I agree with David on this.


Yeah, same. But no use in arguing over opinions.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was about to post this.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to him. He only likes the song for its beat, not its lyrics and melody.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I've got say, I agree with David on this.


Yep. I agree with David also.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trolling, I'm just wondering why everyone on here seems to think that if the person is bad at sex, you shouldn't marry them.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you saying you should love someone for how good they are at sex?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll feel wonderful if they really love you.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That`s very untrue.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

GET BACK ON TOPIC. ;C


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't really make sense. No matter how old you are, you're going to lose your virginity sometime. Does it really matter if it's a few years later?

If you lose it when you're married, you'll have more than enough time to get 'good at it'.
And even if you are terrible at it, your spouse should be able to look past it if they really love you. Sex should be about intimacy, not pleasure.

UH YEAH, BACK ON TOPIC...


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd just be treating your girlfriend like a "thing" if you thought sex was mainly the important thing. You'd ignore their other values. If you're in it for the long run, and really love them for who they are, you're not gonna be doin' it at sixty years old, are ya.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

How did this turn into a sex chat. ._.'


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

K guys. No more talk about sex.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> How did this turn into a sex chat. ._.'


I was wondering the same thing. :S


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> How did this turn into a sex chat. ._.'


The result of older people being on a site for kids and animal crossing. Not implying anything, but there are a lot of much younger people on here. People who probably shouldn't be reading this, anyway.


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 16, 2010)

Taken.
I feel accomplished because i found someone of the opposite sex who i don't want to rip their spines out after hearing them say 2 words.


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> K guys. No more talk about sex.


/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly this.


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. My post just got lost on the page before.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how only like a page of this topic is actually on topic. XD

ON TOPIC (sort of): Um... oh! 
A tip for singletons.... have you ever noticed that love only happens when you don't care? Stop looking for it! >3

Easier said than done, huh. '_'


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I love how only like a page of this topic is actually on topic. XD
> 
> ON TOPIC (sort of): Um... oh!
> A tip for singletons.... have you ever noticed that love only happens when you don't care? Stop looking for it! >3
> ...


This is so true. :T


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 16, 2010)

Single


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

Single. And poll maybe?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! ;;_;;

It's so hard to do, too..


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

Am I the only married one? ._.


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Am I the only married one? ._.


You're really married?


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to me :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

I was taken, but now I am single and it is so much better! 

But there is someone I kind of want to take/be taken by. ;3


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahaha

Yes, I am. Not to David though.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I was taken, but now I am single and it is so much better!
> 
> But there is someone I kind of want to take/be taken by. ;3


Oh really, huh.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya rly, huh.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 16, 2010)

Single, which I probably will be for a while until I become of a good age.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 16, 2010)

Singleee.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 16, 2010)

Single, all teh girls I know are like, super screamy Justin Bieber fangirls. do not want.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2010)

renmuN said:
			
		

> Single, all teh girls I know are like, super screamy Justin Bieber fangirls. do not want.


All the girls at my school are into either rap or screamo. I like the screaming side


----------



## John102 (Apr 16, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/ydrtF45-y-g&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Erica (Apr 16, 2010)

Taken, by my best friend :] <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharing your money would be a _good_ thing... You'll have two incomes (assuming both of you work, that is) so you'll be able to help each other out with bills, groceries, etc. It sure beats having to pay for it by yourself. Yes, you'll be spending more money if you have kids, but that's down the road.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're having an affair with Mark!


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obaby


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O Mark! <3333


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe if you're dating a girl who expects you to buy her everything while she doesn't contribute at all. But if you're in a relationship where both of you are equals, instead of one depending on the other for everything, then things would be _better_, not worse.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT.
You beat me to it! D:


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could treat the other person if you go out on a date, or buy them special gifts.


----------



## Vooloo (Apr 16, 2010)

Single, although I'm trying to rack up the courage to ask out the guy I like in a few weeks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> vasectomy
> 
> that is all


o.o;

I don't understand how any man in his right mind would actually _want_ to get a vasectomy...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Am I the only married one? ._.


Does engaged count? XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do that without getting married.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you could do that, but it certainly shouldn't be a requirement. Your boyfriend/girlfriend shouldn't _expect_ you to buy them "nice things" all the time. Sure, you can do it, but relationships shouldn't be based on material things. You don't want to try to "buy" someone's love. Also, if you do buy them something every once and awhile out of kindness, they should probably do the same, too, so in the end it would be just like exchanging gifts. You may spend some money, but you'll get something in return.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do what? Share your money or have kids? Either way, I wasn't implying that neither was possible if you're not married...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm single.
_for now._


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 16, 2010)

Single. I feel like the virgin of my group. >_>
The virgin of not being with anyone yet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you're married you could be screwed over, because legally you share your stuff.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i got a girl some flowers, i wouldnt expect anything back. it doesnt have to be a gift exchanging thing.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Single. I feel like the virgin of my group. >_>
> The virgin of not being with anyone yet.


Don't worry, you'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye is so selfish.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's such a dork.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 16, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'd rather stay single. I don't wanna ruin my 8th grade year.
And seeing all of my friends' relationships... eh. D:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Since I missed the whole sex before marriage discussion, I'll post my opinion on the matter now...

First of all, I am Christian, and I do see sex as something more than just pleasure. But should it be saved for marriage? Sure, if that's what you want. But I believe that as long as you're in a committed relationship, having sex is perfectly fine. If you think about it, what's the difference between marriage and a committed relationship? A ceremony and a some legal papers, that's all. I don't see why you should have to wait for marriage if you already plan on spending the rest of your life together. Besides, some people _can't_ get married. Andrew and I are a perfect example. We'd get married right this second if we _could_, but because the country we live in is so *censored.3.0*ed up, it's not legal for us to get married in the state we live in. If we would have waited until marriage to have sex, then we'd be waiting for a _long_ time. But we feel like, act like, and have the same vows as a married couple, so isn't that enough? To me, if you're both ready to spend the rest of your lives together, and you're truly in love, then sex is perfectly fine. If anything, it'll make your relationship even better. Of course, if you're a straight couple and not in the position to take care of kids, then you should be cautious and use protection until you're ready. (Luckily, I don't have to worry about that, lol.)

So, there. That's my opinion. If someone choses to wait until marriage, then you should respect their decision, not criticize them for it. But at the same side, people shouldn't be using the Bible to condemn people who _have_ had sex before marriage. Yes, I'm Christian, but I know well enough that you can't take the Bible 100% literally, nor does everything it says apply to current times. I'm sure none of you believe eating shellfish is a sin punishable by death, right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely you wouldn't marry someone who you believe would possibly screw you over in the future, would you?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Since I missed the whole sex before marriage discussion, I'll post my opinion on the matter now...
> 
> First of all, I am Christian, and I do see sex as something more than just pleasure. But should it be saved for marriage? Sure, if that's what you want. But I believe that as long as you're in a committed relationship, having sex is perfectly fine. If you think about it, what's the difference between marriage and a committed relationship? A ceremony and a some legal papers, that's all. I don't see why you should have to wait for marriage if you already plan on spending the rest of your life together. Besides, some people _can't_ get married. Andrew and I are a perfect example. We'd get married right this second if we _could_, but because the country we live in is so *censored.3.0*ed up, it's not legal for us to get married in the state we live in. If we would have waited until marriage to have sex, then we'd be waiting for a _long_ time. But feel like, act like, and have the same vows as a married couple, so isn't that enough? To me, if you're both ready to spend the rest of your lives together, and you're truly in love, then sex is perfectly fine. If anything, it'll make your relationship even better. Of course, if you're a straight couple and not in the position to take care of kids, then you should be cautious and use protection until you're ready. (Luckily, I don't have to worry about that, lol.)
> 
> So, there. That's my opinion. If someone choses to wait until marriage, then you should respect their decision, not criticize them for it. But at the same side, people shouldn't be using the Bible to condemn people who _have_ had sex before marriage. Yes, I'm Christian, but I know well enough that you can't take the Bible 100% literally, nor does everything it says apply to current times. I'm sure none of you believe eating shellfish is a sin punishable by death, right?


Hmm. I hadn't really thought about it that way before. Very well said.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Marriage is just an expensive title.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Technically Tyeforce, the Bible speaks of homosexual sex as immoral and a sin. Read Corinthians I. Those who commit such a crime will die in blood, or something along the lines of that, referring to aids or something of that manner. I'm not angry or anything, I was simply pointing it out. We don't judge anyone.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Technically Tyeforce, the Bible speaks of homosexual sex as immoral and a sin, and those will be punished. Read Corinthians I.


He said the bible doesn't apply to current times, therefore contradicting his sex before marriage views.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Marriage is just an expensive title.


I use to think that till I got married.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

<big><big><big>Alright guys, let's just forget any of this started. I didn't understand the circumstances.</big></big></big>


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Since I missed the whole sex before marriage discussion, I'll post my opinion on the matter now...
> 
> First of all, I am Christian, and I do see sex as something more than just pleasure. But should it be saved for marriage? Sure, if that's what you want. But I believe that as long as you're in a committed relationship, having sex is perfectly fine. If you think about it, what's the difference between marriage and a committed relationship? A ceremony and a some legal papers, that's all. I don't see why you should have to wait for marriage if you already plan on spending the rest of your life together. Besides, some people _can't_ get married. Andrew and I are a perfect example. We'd get married right this second if we _could_, but because the country we live in is so *censored.3.0*ed up, it's not legal for us to get married in the state we live in. If we would have waited until marriage to have sex, then we'd be waiting for a _long_ time. But feel like, act like, and have the same vows as a married couple, so isn't that enough? To me, if you're both ready to spend the rest of your lives together, and you're truly in love, then sex is perfectly fine. If anything, it'll make your relationship even better. Of course, if you're a straight couple and not in the position to take care of kids, then you should be cautious and use protection until you're ready. (Luckily, I don't have to worry about that, lol.)
> 
> So, there. That's my opinion. If someone choses to wait until marriage, then you should respect their decision, not criticize them for it. But at the same side, people shouldn't be using the Bible to condemn people who _have_ had sex before marriage. Yes, I'm Christian, but I know well enough that you can't take the Bible 100% literally, nor does everything it says apply to current times. I'm sure none of you believe eating shellfish is a sin punishable by death, right?


i thought andrew was your brother. :|


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're taking what I'm saying the wrong way. I'm not saying that your boyfriend/girlfriend _should_ give you something when you give them something. What I'm saying is that it should be assumed that you're both giving each other things in return. It's not a direct gift exchange, of course. Think of it like this; I take my boyfriend out for a movie, and a few days later he takes me out for dinner. See what I mean? That dinner wasn't "paying me back" for taking him to the movie. It was him doing it because he loves me, the same reason why I took him out to the movie. What I'm trying to say is that, because you'll _both_ be doing things like that for each other (again, assuming you don't have a boyfriend/girlfriend who expects you to buy them nice things all the time and does anything for you), it'll be _like_ you're exchanging gifts and favors, but in reality you're not.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Oh wow.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Technically Tyeforce, the Bible speaks of homosexual sex as immoral and a sin. Read Corinthians I. Those who commit such a crime will die in blood, or something along the lines of that, referring to aids or something of that manner. I'm not angry or anything, I was simply pointing it out. We don't judge anyone.


That's funny, because the original Hebrew Bible certainly doesn't. All the verses that speak of homosexuality were _added in_ by the Catholic church. It's not real Christianity, it's the biased distortion of it that we are taught today.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gag.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then shouldn't you be Jewish?


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said certain parts of the Bible, not it in its entirety.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Tye: Sorry for pushing my beliefs on you like that, I actually didn't even read your whole post before I posted, nor have I really known much background about you. It was a bit rude of me to post it; it came out hastily really, and I wasn't really thinking much about where I was posting and who I was speaking to.

So, if you have read my post, disregard it, and if you haven't, well, you'd read it anyway. I don't want to start any arguments, so I'm just clearing this up. I understand what you said after reading your post again, and noticing the last sentences. Yes, I also believe that some things in the Bible are "outdated". For instance, something that troubled me was that "women would either have to shave their hair or cover it", because it was then believed to be sexually attractive to men, who I suppose were just too big a pervert to handle themselves. Yeah, I know what you mean now. Just disregard my previous post if you will. I won't say I completely agree, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's picking and choosing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does that mean I should be Jewish? .-. There was nothing about homosexuality in the Bible until it had been officially "translated" by the Catholics. Yes, the original was in Hebrew, but that doesn't mean I should be Jewish. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> @ Tye: Sorry for pushing my beliefs on you like that, I actually didn't even read your whole post before I posted, nor have I really known much background about you. It was a bit rude of me to post it; it came out hastily really, and I wasn't really thinking much about where I was posting and who I was speaking to.
> 
> So, if you have read my post, disregard it, and if you haven't, well, you'd read it anyway. I don't want to start any arguments, so I'm just clearing this up. I understand what you said after reading your post again, and noticing the last sentences. Yes, I also believe that some things in the Bible are "outdated". For instance, something that troubled me was that "women would either have to shave their hair or cover it", because it was then believed to be sexually attractive to men, who I suppose were just too big a pervert to handle themselves. Yeah, I know what you mean now. Just disregard my previous post if you will. I won't say I completely agree, but I know what you mean.


Okay. Don't worry, wasn't mad or anything, lol. I don't judge people for their beliefs, either.


----------



## Wish (Apr 16, 2010)

GET BACK ON TOPIC.
DON'T TURN THIS INTO A RELIGION THREAD.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then, just making sure. I really didn't wanna start a flame thread, that was me long ago. Not now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't plan on having premarital sex, I would want to save it, makes it more special.


----------



## David (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/zK27H1SygWw


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/zK27H1SygWw


Holy freakin' crap. I used to watch that.

Well, I used to watch it before they screwed it up. What the heck is that video anyway? >_<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/zK27H1SygWw


Why the heck does Bibleman have a lightsaber?


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause the villains had lightsabers first.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2010)

lol. this thread is so weird.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I don't plan on having premarital sex, I would want to save it, makes it more special.


I want to tbh.

Juuuuust incase


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how the heck does having a lightsaber teach anything about the Bible?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to watch Bibleman!


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't. It's just for the epic battle scenes. XD

(It's actually supposed to be the Sword of the Spirit in the literal sense)


----------



## //RUN.exe (Apr 16, 2010)

i love how people make such a huge deal about sex

it's so stupid it's funny


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I don't plan on having premarital sex, I would want to save it, makes it more special.


It can be just as special without a legal ceremony.


----------



## Wish (Apr 17, 2010)

GET BACK ON TOPIC.
What, is this like the 7th time? >_>


----------



## Numner (Apr 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be special when they leave you and you lost a part of yourself to a girl/boy and when you get married you won't be able to save that with your wife/husband.

It's stupid imho


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you shouldn't do it unless you're both committed. Married or not, as long as you're both committed to each other, there won't be any problems like that.


----------



## Numner (Apr 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess seeing as gay marriage is illegal some places (?) a commitment is enough, but I'm still not a fan.

Especially when it's horny little 16 year olds <_<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one girl in my school asked someone to have sex with her, she is 13.

So every time I walk by her, under my breath, I say slut or whore.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a thing called divorces you know.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 is a bit young, yes... But there are mature 16 year olds out there. Not many, but they do exist. =p Still, if you're sixteen, you've got still got school and everything, so you're not in the best position to risk a pregnancy...


----------



## merinda! (Apr 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know people who lost their virginity at 12 .


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a girl that died at 5 because some 40 year old pedo got her prego.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would that kill her?


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could she even get pregnant at five?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baby grew quicker.

Let's just say, she got squished.

@Kaleb

Idk, it was on the news a few years back.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She must have had a very early period.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, I'd say!


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel this is an Urban Legend, proof please.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina

Girl Pregnant at 5


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no proof. It was on the news. YEARS AGO.

Nevermind, the guy above me posted. I could have sworn that she died of it.


----------



## Numner (Apr 17, 2010)

This day and age the world is too focused around sex imo.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 17, 2010)

There was a case where a woman got pregnant and the baby was dormant inside her for like forty years. She didn't have it until she was pretty old.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> There was a case where a woman got pregnant and the baby was dormant inside her for like forty years. She didn't have it until she was pretty old.


Was she fat all of her life?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 17, 2010)

Lol this topic is so weird.


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think the baby didn't start growing until forty years...Idk, I'll have to look it up; it's been awhile since I saw the clip about it.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Lol this topic is so weird.


I'm surprised this topic hasn't been locked yet, heh.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Lol this topic is so weird.


Really. We should get back on topic.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh I know what you're talking about. The baby was dead inside of her. She got pregnant and the baby died inside of here and it turned into this mummified thing and she just never had it removed.


----------

